# Hooked up speakers to Denon AVR2310CI, no audio



## theromit (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a Denon AVR2310CI that I connected with my Harman kardon speakers (I *think* those are TKS7, but not sure). I have connected the front L and R, center, sub woofer, surround L and R, and back surround L and R speakers but I get no audio at all.

I tried the Audyssey setup but after going through Front L and center, it aborts and disconnects/suspends the receiver.

I am a n00b, so other than ensuring that there are no wire edges touching the panel at the back, and also ensuring that positive/negative ends are connected properly, I don't know what else I can try to resolve this problem.

Any help?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Did you get the loud noise from the front and center and then it stopped?


----------



## theromit (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, the test beeps/sounds were heard from front and center before it turned off.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

What do you have connected other than the speakers? Also did the power turn completely off?


----------



## theromit (Aug 12, 2013)

Turned out, the wires at the center and front right speakers were touching each other! Once I clipped that end on both of those speakers, all went well.

Separate issue: my subwoofer was not detected by Audyssey setup despite it being on.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

When I run Audyssey on my setup (ONKYO) the 1st step is setting the sub to 75db and it will not go anywhere until that is done. Did you have to do that as well?


----------



## theromit (Aug 12, 2013)

I have it at "twelve o'clock" position as suggested.


----------

